# Free PayPal integrated form builder



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

I provide accountancy advices and have managed to set up a web page myself. My problem is I have made forms where people fill there details and it is send to my Inbox, I then send them PayPal invoices to collect my service fee. This takes a lot of time. I recently saw jotform providing PayPal integrated forms but it provides only 3 payment submission per month. If the available quota extends it shows an error message.

My question is that is there any such _*online PayPal integrated form builder which allows 26 submission per month? *_

I tried Google got no such *Free services* out there. The only one I found was Jotform.

I just want a form where my visitors can fill there details and after clicking submit they are taken to the PayPal.com for payment directly rather then me sending them invoices.

Thank you,


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Any easy to install script and software that can make PayPal integrated form will also be very helpful.


----------

